# We have a new HRI foster pup!



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Yesterday morning I picked up this new little HRI foster. Her name is Jenna. She is 8 months old. She is absolutely adorable! We love her already. 
We'll be working on potty training, mainly, while she is with us. She's also pretty crazy over food, so we'll be working on manners there also! 
We are thinking we're pretty lucky to have her, even just for a while!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Joelle, Jenna is such a cutie. How did anyone give her up???? I can't even imagine, but their loss is your (and OUR) gain! Keep updating . . . I love these foster pup stories the best . . .


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's adorable! She looks like she's full of lots of spunk & personality


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's such a pretty white, with no stains, it looks like! Good luck with your new cutie!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How will you ever let her go? She will be adopted out very quickly I'll bet. She is a beautiful little one!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joelle,

She is a beauty and seems to have so much personality coming through on those pictures. I can't imagine anyone giving her up and can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She was given up due to some unforseen circumstances with her family. 
She is as adorable and spunky as she looks! All puppy and really fun!
If I didn't have two dogs already, we'd keep her, but I know my limits! We're planning to find her an awesome home. Dusty and Indie would prefer she not stay I think! Too much of a cuteness threat.
I'll have to type up a story about her--tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

She is beautiful. It is going to be so hard to give her up.

Sandi


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Enjoy the puppy breath


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is so adorable and it looks like she has the Havanese Shredding down to a T


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!! The shredding picture is so funny, what a doll. I think I'd fail fostering for sure and end up with a house full of dogs. I'd love to hear her story when you have time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is beautiful !!!! A little bundle of white cuteness !!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what a fun little girl, looking forward to more stories and updates about her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joelle, I do not think I have ever seen a pink leash match so perfectly with a perfect pink tongue!!! Well it is a good thing you are certain you know your limits...because I see limitless possibilities in that cuteness. Good for you and thank you for fostering her and making her perfect for her next home. Can't wait for her story and more pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ooooh! She's precious!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

she is adorable!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is sooooo cute! Hope she does well and find a furever home soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I could fall in love with her in a minute. She should be easy to place, the personality comes through the pictures and she is sooooo cute.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

She certainly is a doll! Let us know when she has found a home.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a wonderful thing being a foster mom. It's hard work because there is training and vetting involved and of course you all will fall in love, if you didn't you wouldn't be as great a foster mom as you are.

There are plenty of us who fall in love with our fosters no matter how many dogs we already have and realize they are already home, with our own families. We all know these dogs are like potato chips.

I almost "flunked fostering 101" with Belle and if Marya wasn't having puppies you bet I would have kept her for sure. My entire nuclear family fostered Belle. My husband and son got her over her fear of men, she flourished under our care, it was a fantastic experience.

It's hard also to pick out the perfect home when you get the applications, I was ultra picky and I'm so glad I was because Belle is loved and cherished beyone my wildest dreams. Her mom sends me photos often. I do believe you should not settle, hold out for the most perfect home, one that gets as excited about adopting your foster as they would welcome a new baby into their family. After saying goodbye and using a box of hankies you will bask happy in the knowledge that you made a difference.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a little update on Jenna. She really, really is an amazingly sweet puppy! She loves all people, and she's doing fine with my dogs too. She comes from a situation where another dog in the house would not accept her, and I have been able to see that. She would initiate play with my girls and then turn defensive-her tail would go down, and she would even growl and show her teeth at them. But in the three days we've had her, she's already realized that Dusty and Indie are friendly! Last night and today we've seen her gain confidence and now she's playing just like a normal, happy pup! Indie may not have any hair left on her ears by the time Jenna goes to her forever home! 
We're working on potty training. I think she just needs time--we're not having accidents in the house as long as she is supervised, limited in roaming, and taken out frequently. She doesn't know how to ask to go outside yet. 
She's also obsessed with food! Mealtimes are interesting. I think I need an extra hand to contain her while I get food bowls and dogs into all the right crates. It's working though. She's small and manageable! She is learning that she doesn't get fed until she settles down. She's sitting nicely for treats too, which is a big change from day one! My DH did try and sit down on the sofa with a bag of chips and got jumped! We had to stick her in the expen so he could have his snack in peace!
Jenna is just a real sweetheart. We'll be looking for a very special family for this very special puppy! 
Paula-this puppy is so sweet, it's hard to see fostering her as work! We really will be holding out for a great home for her though. We enjoyed that with our last foster, Jackson. He went to a really special couple that could give him what he needed. Jenna will get that special family too, and we'll be honored to have had her, just for a while.  I told my daughter she could not beg to keep Jenna, but she could cry when she leaves. I think we may all cry!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jenna is a doll. She is going to be very easy to place. Who wouldn't love that face?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She will be easy to place! I think we'll find her a great home. She is a very, very sweet puppy! 
She does need some work on housetraining, but I think she'll catch on. She's still just a pup.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

SO glad Jenna is doing so well. Can't wait to see her in pictures with Dusty and Indie.


----------

